# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Travel Guide

## huongdl

Ho Chi Minh City, formerly Saigon, is the largest city in Vietnam named after the late communist leader Ho Chi Minh, who led the nation against both France and the U.S.A. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam has been historically a political and administrative centre of Vietnam. Today Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam is a rapidly developing, dynamic, and the economic capital of Vietnam. It is perhaps the heart and soul of Vietnam.

The bustling industrious centre of Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam also harbors the ancient traditions and culture of Vietnam and bears the influences of French colonial rule. Life in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam resides in the city streets, markets, shops, pavement cafés and vendors selling their goods on the sidewalks.


Besides soaking in the rich culture and ethos of Vietnam on the streets, the visitors are also offers a number of tourist attractions in Ho Chi Minh City

----------


## cyprusholidays

Can't forget my experience there..I had a friend there and she took me and explained more about the city above. I really loved and admired Ho Chi Minh.

----------


## sneha1234

I never visit this place yet. But by reading your view i found it is a good destination place for spending my summer vacations.

----------


## mikehussy

I really appreciate the way you people handled all this. I got good and helpful information from the content you are providing.

----------


## CliveZoe

Thanks for the above travel guides as these guides are effective for traveling as well as for transporting. Transportation from one place to another need proper arrangement so that no possibilities of accidents was there.

----------


## steefen1

Ho Chi Minh Town, formerly Saigon, is the biggest city in Vietnam known as after the delayed communist head Ho Chi Minh, who led the country against both Portugal and the U.S.A. Ho Chi Minh Town, Vietnam has been traditionally a governmental and management center of Vietnam. These days Ho Chi Minh Town, Vietnam is a quickly creating, powerful, and the financial investment of Vietnam. It is perhaps the center of Vietnam.

 is one of the best travel based company. This is provide air ticket from London to all over word with good price compare than other.
If you travel from London to Sydney . That time  provide very good option to you.


Flights to Sydney from London

----------


## mousfrench

Thanks for sharing above travel guides as these guides are effective for traveling as well as for transporting. Transport from one place to another, a good system, so there is no possibility of accidents was there.

----------


## alinawatson38

Nice sound about Ho Chi Minh City, its really wonderful & valuable summary for Ho Chi Minh City.

----------


## annieedell

Travel Guide is very important element for every person. If you are planning for any traveling journey and you didn't have any single knowledge about that place. Then Travel Guide will be the best option for you to guide each and every places.

----------


## riverrider

When traveling to a new city or country, its important to have some knowledge about that place for safe and better traveling experience. Here are some suggestions: 

1. Choose your travel companions wisely
2. Pack light
3. Don’t fill your schedule to the brim
4. Get a bird’s-eye view
5. Document it all

----------


## ryanhollmans

Travel guide is a very important factor for all travelers. Every people should have proper knowledge about any particular place at the time of visiting that place.

----------


## atlasequipments

I got good and helpful information from the content you are providing.

----------


## tranzysmitha

travel guides is good for traveler and guidance is all cities states and countries . travel guides guide you because you are new that place you do not know any thing .

----------


## zee.bryce

thanks for sharing guys.

----------

